# Feeling So Warm!



## Isthmus123 (May 19, 2016)

Is feeling overly warm a sign of too much thyroid hormone circulating in my system? Have had heart palps sometimes but no racing pulse. I otherwise feel ok. Just tired sometimes.

I recently lost 8 or 9 poounds in 4 weeks and hope to lose another 20 for the rest of this year. No, I don't have a fever or any covid symtoms.


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

Yes, usually that's a sign of a bit too much. The tiredness can happen with too much hormone also. So sometimes that causes confusion.

I think there can be other things to check. If you have a situation of high FT4 and low FT3, that could be a sign your body isn't processing the hormones correctly. Get your Iron levels checked, Vitamin D, B12...make sure you are getting enough nutrients like selenium, zinc, iodine (not too much iodine, but at least daily value), etc. A multivitamin maybe worth considering. Eating a well balanced diet. Make sure you are not low calorie or highly stressed.

Here is what the Synthroid website lists as "side effects"...basically too much hormone:

Tell your doctor if you develop any of the following symptoms: rapid or abnormal heartbeat, chest pain, difficulty catching your breath, leg cramps, headache, nervousness, irritability, sleeplessness, shaking, change in appetite, weight gain or loss, vomiting, diarrhea, increased sweating, difficulty tolerating heat, fever, changes in menstrual periods, swollen red bumps on the skin (hives) or skin rash, or any other unusual medical event.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah I feel hot ???? when my gf feels normal.. But I'm also overweight and could lose some lbs. down 7 lbs now. I need to lose 60-70 more lbs. My thyroid is high normal but I feel ok otherwise.

TSH - 1.938 (0.35-4.94)
FT4 - 1.14 (0.7-1.48)
FT3 - 3.99 (1.71-3.71)

I'm going a diet by restricting calories to 1500 a day


----------



## GOLGO13 (Jun 13, 2018)

FT3 is a bit high...that could be why. Seems strange that your TSH is not lower.


----------



## visc (Feb 22, 2014)

Yeah I wonder if the test is inaccurate and should be redone on that sample of blood. Or maybe somehow my Thyroid improved? That would be a miracle. I’m going to test in again in a month


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

visc said:


> Yeah I wonder if the test is inaccurate and should be redone on that sample of blood. Or maybe somehow my Thyroid improved? That would be a miracle. I'm going to test in again in a month


Do you still have a thyroid?


----------

